# Reel gear ratio



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

What is the difference between 6:4:1 gear ratio and 7:1:1 gear ratio? How do I read the numbers? I tried to google this. Now I know a lot more about tire size...


----------



## napsax (Feb 15, 2008)

On the reel ratio question: I'll give it a shot in layman's terms. For a ratio of 6:4:1, I believe the bail will rotate around the spool six times as you move the handle four rotations to move the lure one foot. I think this is a slow retrieving reel. 
The 7:1:1 ratio reel moves faster. It's bail will wind around the spool seven times as you move the handle one full revolution to move your lure one foot.
Try watching & counting on these two reels to see what is happening for each turn of the handle.
I like slower reels for worming and much faster reels for my cranks.

Corrections are welcome in case I'm wrong.

Peace


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I've never seen ratios set up like that.
All the ones I've seen have been in the form of 6.4:1 or 7.1:1.
These mean that the spool (or bail) rotates 6.4 or 7.1 times for each time you turn the handle. Multiply that number by the distance around your spool and you've got the amount of line that comes in for each turn of the handle. I believe my Energy PT brings in something like 26" PER handle turn (possibly more).


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

Alright, I have one reel that is 6:3:1 and I was thinking of getting a second one that offers a different setup then my current. I'm assuming that 6:3:1 is slow kind of like the 6:4:1 so my other reel should be 7:1:1 and that would be used for crank baits?

Or I might just get a spinning reel as my second one and avoid all the many different baitcasters...

This is the reel in question pflueger Patriarchand this is the reel I currently have that I was thinking of using for worms, Team Daiwa Viento.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

A typical spinning reel is around 5.1:1 or less. 6.4:1 is a "fast" reel. You might want to check your details....it's not 6:4:1...make sure.


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

timmyv said:


> A typical spinning reel is around 5.1:1 or less. 6.4:1 is a "fast" reel. You might want to check your details....it's not 6:4:1...make sure.


Your right 6.4:1 is what I meant. Also the other one should be 7.1:1.

Is there a guide somewhere for learning these things?


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

Timmyv is right 6.4:1 is a fast reel, 7.1:1 is a super fast reel. I didn't think there was alot of difference untill i was trying to use a buzz bait with one of my old reels in the 5.?:1 range. You get spoiled with the 7.1:1. If you got the money and fish alot it is worth the upgrade. If you are not out there many times a season you probably don't need that 7.1.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

OSU_Fisherman said:


> These mean that the spool (or bail) rotates 6.4 or 7.1 times for each time you turn the handle. Multiply that number by the distance around your spool and you've got the amount of line that comes in for each turn of the handle. I believe my Energy PT brings in something like 26" PER handle turn (possibly more).


This is good info...OSU Fisherman is right. I'm not sure of a guide though. Just keep asking questions here and people are more than happy to help.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

What you really want to know for speed is the number of inches of line retrieved per revolution of the handle. This is a function of how large a diameter the spool is and the gear ratio. The gear ratio itself is however a good indication of how much cranking power(torque)you have. You will wear yourself out cranking a deep diving crankbait or large fish with a 7.1:1 ratio reel. And yes 7.1:1 means the spool will revolve 7.1 times for every 1 turn of the handle.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

One last word....as Leeabu indicated, a higher ratio will be faster but it takes more muscle..My Penn trolling reel has about a 3:1...You can pull in a whale but it takes a while..A 7:1 is super fast but a jumbo bluegill will give you a tussle due to leverage...So it's a balancing act speed vs. muscle.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

With the casting reels I go with anything from 3:8:1 for throwing large deep diving crankbaits to a 7:1:1 for throwing Buzzbaits. It take no effort at all for the 7:1:1 to keep the Buzzbaits on top where as with the 3:8:1 to would have to crank your butt off!! I have found a good all-around ratio for casting reels is 5.1:1. Good for throwing spinnerbaits or crankbaits along with flippin sticks.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I agree with Tiny Tim on the all around reel ratio. I have a 5.1:1 casting reel that I use mostly for Spinnerbaits and my huge crankbaits. With smaller cranks and buzzbaits I use my 6.something:1 Energy PT.


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting Daiwa Capricorn It's on sell right now at dicks for 60 bucks. I know it's a dicks only brand and the only thing it's missing is the air bail. How important is the air bail? It's a 4.7:1 if I remember right.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Crazyheaven said:


> Is there a guide somewhere for learning these things?


Not that I'm aware of. But, what I did was buy some small books about Fishing basics from Amazon and read them cover to cover. Some sections were over tips and techniques I thought I was familiar with, but I read them anyway and learned something new from each section.

Personally, I spent about $40 on 3 books and learned a lot from them. This site (as already mentioned) is also an amazing resource.


----------



## napsax (Feb 15, 2008)

OSU_Fisherman said:


> I've never seen ratios set up like that.
> All the ones I've seen have been in the form of 6.4:1 or 7.1:1.
> These mean that the spool (or bail) rotates 6.4 or 7.1 times for each time you turn the handle.
> 
> Thanks for the corrections. This is truly a great resource to learn our outdoor trade.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

Crazyheaven said:


> I'm thinking about getting Daiwa Capricorn It's on sell right now at dicks for 60 bucks. I know it's a dicks only brand and the only thing it's missing is the air bail. How important is the air bail? It's a 4.7:1 if I remember right.


Don't get too hung up on the gear ratio...it's important but if you're looking for a good real in the price range IMO I would go with the Pflueger President (5.1:1) or the Shimano Sahara (6.0:1). They are both 60 bucks. I have both reels and I like them alot. I don't know enough about the Capricorn?


----------

